# Gheenoe Oarlocks and Oars



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mount 'em where they feel comfortable.
Do so by first installing them on blocks of 2x4 and clamp them to the hull.
Try them in different spots till you find the perfect place.
After you find the right spot, bolt 'em to the hull.

Here's where gheenoe mounts 'em


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you use the gheenoe ones?
What size oars did you use?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wasn't me.  Never owned a 'noe.

I've installed oars on dinghys, small sailboats and a couple of aluminum jon boats.
Figure out where you want to sit. Test the oarlocks for position then mount 'em.
Oars have a formula to determine the correct length, I had it in a reference book years ago.
Now you can find it on line... ;D

http://www.shawandtenney.com/wooden-rowing-oars.htm


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

I copied it. 7:18 ratio of inboard to outboard length. I will try your excellent idea of mounting the locks up to a piece of and attaching it to the gunnels with a some clamps.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Dose Gheenoe have custom brackets for Gheenoes


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

I built my own version of the Essex Industries canoe rowing rig for my 15-4. Works great with 6' aluminum oars, while I sit on a milk crate covered with a square flotation cushion, (my Gheenoe has no middle seat). I can row for hours, moves the boat right along too. Great for areas off limits to motors, or enjoyed just for the exercise and quiet. No mods to your Gheenoe. Easy on and easy off. Built mine using oak 1x3"s. Because it is adjustable, this setup can also be used on other canoes.

As a backup to a motor, I carry a 96" SeaSense x-treme kayak paddle found on Amazon for only $32. Works very well for slow trolling or emergency.


----------

